# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  أنا الــــعـــــروبـــة

## max_11

أنا الــــعـــــروبـــة    
أنا الــــــعروبةُ قولوا لي فمن أنتم 
شبّيحةٌ أم فُتــات الفرس قد صرتم     
أنا العروبة إن ما زرت مجلسكم  
كأنكم واحــــــــدٌ من خوفـكم قمتم     
أنا دمـشقُ أنا عـــمّان عاصمتي  
أنا العراق فهل عن تمرها صمتم     
أنا الامارات والسودان مرضعتي  
أنا فلســــطين .. كم والله قد خنتم     
انا الريــاض انا صنعا انا عـدنٌ  
انا بن مكـــــة قولوا لي متى زرتم     
انا الفرات انا العاصي انا بردى  
انا الكـــــــــرامة عنها كيف وليتم     
انا فلســــطين والأقـصى وقـبته  
انا اْردنـــــيٌ سعــــوديٌ إذا شئتم     
انا الجـزائر والنيل الحبيب دمي  
كم مرة من دمــا احراركــــم ذقتم     
انا المنامةُ ما زالت ( محافِظةٌ )  
على العـــــــروبة يا أنجاس قبّحتم     
انا طرابلْس والحـــريةُ انطلقت  
من بين عينيّ لا من حيث قررتم     
انا الخــليج وقد ثارت شواطئهُ  
ما بالكم لخلــــــيج الفرس أبحرتم     
انا الــعروبة من بالــعز يشبهها  
أردتم العــــــــــز من دوني فذليتم     
مبادئي لم ولــــن تختل من قزمٍ  
انا البــــصير وانتــــــم قد تعاميتم     
وما انحنت هامتي الا اذا سجدت  
لله ربي فهــــــــــل للفرس صليتم     
تيمم المؤمنون اليوم من جسدي  
من أي أرضٍ سوى قـبري تيممتم     
في ســـوريـا ألهب الفجّار مجزرةً  
لكل مجزرةٍ بالــــــــــحبّ صفّقتم     
أماهُ .. يا أهلنا في الحولةِ انتظروا 
حفلاً يقيمونهُ للرقــــــــصِ و(المأتم)     
قل للدماء التي في الحولة انتفظت  
بأيّ ذنـــــــبٍ على الأذناب أذنبتم     
كلُّ المجازر للأذناب قد صرخت  
الله أكـــــــــــــــبر هل للذلّ أدمنتم     
انا العروبة باب العــز أحــرسهُ  
للذل بابٌ عليهِ كــــــــــم تزاحمتم     
انا العروبة تحوي الـيوم خاذلها  
تصـــــاعدت حينما عنـها تنازلتم     
تصاعدت حيـــنما اعداؤها سقطوا  
انا اشتريت الذي بالأمــس قد بعتم     
اتيت إن مانســــيتم كي أذكـــركم  
انا العــــروبة في أحشائها عشتم     
أنا حرائر شـــــــامٍ خاب شــانئها 
أتيت أذكر ( ليـــــــنا ) لو تناسيتم     
أين الحبيبة ليــــــنا حينما احترقت 
طــــــهراً وانتم بها النيران أشعلتم     
كيف السكــــوت بذلٍّ عن كرامتكم  
إلا إذا أنكــــم عنـــــــها تنـــــازلتم     
أنا العـــــــــــروبة للعلياء قد سبقت 
مالي أراكــــم لأقدامي تســـــابقتم     
أنا العـــــــروبة من بالناس يجهلني 
الله يعرفــــــــــــني .. هلّا تعارفتم     
أنا الــــــــــــــعروبة لا شئٌ يقيدني 
على القــــــــــيود أراكم قد تعودتم     
خط استواء رجال العرب خط يدي  
قصــــــائدي منهجٌ للنصر لو خبتم     
قصائدي سوف لن تفنى وإن حُذفت  
عـــــــــذراً إذا انكم بالكاتب احترتم     
قد قلتها عجــــــــلا للشعر مرتجلا 
صورتها رجـــــــــلا لا ما تصورتم     
أتيت أخلق أشبــــــــــــــاحاً وأرسلها 
كهيئة الشـــــعر حتى منه قُرّعتم     
مالي ارى البعض يبكي حين يلمحني  
هل من ظلالي أم شعري تطيرتم     
لو غبت ألــــــفاً .. والفــاً ثم أنظركم 
من ثم ألفـــــــــين القــــاكم كما كنتم     
انا بن عائــــــــــــشــــــةٍ والله برّأها 
في ســـورة النـــــور من آيايها متّم     
انا بن بنت ابي بكــــــــــرٍ حبيب نبي 
مصـــــدقٌ لنبــــــــــــــيٍ حيـن كذبتم     
الدين في شرعكم تقـــــــــــيا تحركهُ 
والطعن في عرضـــــها للخلق أعلنتم     
مشروعكم فاشـــــلٌ في أرضنا فلما  
بالطعن في عرض خير الخلق أبدعتم     
أخفيتم الشرع والدين الحنيف وإذ  
في عرضــــه الزور والبهتان شرّعتم     
إن الخنازير أسمـــى من كرامتكم  
فأي خنـــــــــــــــــــــــزيرةٍ منها تغذّيتم     
إن الخنازير أعـــــــلا منكمُ شرفاً 
فأيُّ خنــــــــــــــــــــزيرةٍ منها تكاثرتم     
إن الخنازير أتقـــى من عمائمكم  
فأيُّ خنــــــــــــــــــــزيرةٍ منها توالدتم     
إن الخنازير أنقـــــــى منكمُ نسباً 
من أي نطفة خنـــــــــــــــزيرٍ تناسلتم     
وحينما جئت حــــراً كي أنازلكم  
من بول خنــــــــــــزيرةٍ أخرى تعطرتم     
خذوا النصيحة هذا اليوم من ثملٍ  
بحب إيران .. سحــــــــقاً .. كم تماديتم     
إيران أســـــوأ من صهيون يا ولدي 
لا مـــــا تلين لكم ,,, لو أنكم لنتم     
انا الـــعروبة شمس الحق لاهبةٌ  
وتحت نعل حــــــــــــــــــذائي قد تفيأتم     
أنا .. أنا ذو فـــقارٍ في يمين علي 
أعلنتم الحــــــبّ أو للـــــــحب أسررتم     
هذا بن عم رســــول الله كيف بهِ  
يُقادُ من رأســـــــــــــــــهِ حتى تلاطمتم     
مابال زوجتهِ الزهراء إذ ضُربت  
هل يسكت الحــــــــــرُّ للخذلان خُسّئتم     
هل يسكت الحــــرُّ للخذلان ويحكمُ 
قد مات حـــــــــرّاً وشمس الذل مازلتم     
أنا .. أنا لدم الفــــــاروق منتسبٌ 
فهل لقبر شجـــــــــــــــاع الدين حُججتم     
في كعبة الفرس يا عبّــــاد جيفتهِ 
بأي دينٍ من الأديـــــــــــــــــــــان آمنتم     
هذا الذي داس كسرى رأس سيدكم  
بنــــــــــــعلهِ وبنفس النـــــــــعل أُدبتم     
خالي بن عفان ذو النورين تاجكمُ  
صهر النبي لماذا ؟ .. كيف عاديتم ؟     
انا أمـــــية وبن العـــاص عم أبي 
على يديه عبيــــــــــــــــداً قد تحررتم     
انا تفاخرت في أسيـــــــــــاد أمتنا 
بأي عابـــــــــــــد نــــــارٍ قد تفاخرتم     
أشباهُ اخوتـــــــــــنا قادوا مؤامرةً 
أبالمغول علينـــــا قد تــــــــــــآمرتم ؟     
أو كالتـــــــتار وما ادراك ما فعلوا 
بغـــــــــــداد تشكو فكم بالحقد آذيتم     
بغــداد يا دمعة الاحرار في مقلي  
فكم عليها كأعــــــــــــــداءٍ تناصرتم     
انا العـــــــروبة والضاد الابي انا 
أبيات شعـــــري فيها قد تحاصرتم     
قولوا لمن باع يوماً رأس صاحبهِ  
من أجل حـــــــفنة ذلٍّ حين أهديتم     
هل لونوا وجهك المألوف من بلدي؟  
على الخنوع لأذنــــــــابٍ تبايعتم؟     
كما ( سلومي )و( يحيى ) حينما قسمت 
لرأسه ليـــلةً حـــــــمراءَ أسرعتم     
لها لتهدون رأســـــــاً طاح منتصراً 
على الوفاء لها بالحــــــب أجمعتم     
فمن سلومي ومن يحيى أسائلكم ؟  
طابت سلومي وأنتم مثلها طبتم     
قد مات يحيى ومازالت تقاسمكم  
كأنها كعــــكةٌ منها تحاصصتم     
يا صاحبي طالما أصبحت خادمهم  
هذي الأمانة أوصلها فقل لي ):تم)     
قل للمقاوم ما أعماك عن هضبهْ  
( جيلان ) مرّا وعنها قد تنازلتم     
وحين دُكّت ( بأرض الزور ) أرضكمُ  
بكف أي عروسٍ قد تصديتم     
وكنت علمتكم معنى الابـــــــــاء وإذ 
إن جئت مني بالشيطان قد عذتم     
كم انتظرت وصول البعض يلحق بي  
لكنكم عن مســـــيري قد تأخرتم     
كل الدواء الذي عــندي وصفت لكم  
بما أُعــــالـــــج لو يوماً تورمّتم ؟     
عودوا فما عاد في الاحــــداق متّسعٌ 
وأنت عُد معهم من حيثما جئتم     
فكلكم دونــــــــــــما استثناء وا أسفي 
على البقـــــــايا أراكم قد تربيتم     
مثل الخراف على الاعلاف تجتمعوا  
وإن يناديكم الاقـــــــــــصى تفرقتم     
أنا العــــــــــــــروبة يا أذناب راقصةٍ 
على بــــــــلاط نظامٍ منه كم خفتم     
أنا بن غـــــزةَ قد قالت لمن خَذلوا 
مع السلامةِ .. في إذلالـــــــكم دمتم     
تولّت إمرأةٌ عـــــرش الخنوع بكم  
أنا العــــــــــروبة يا أوغاد لا أنتم     
أنا العـــــــــروبة لا أنتم ولا أحدٌ

----------


## max_11

مثل النجوم .. سطعت كلماتك 
وانارت سماء الخواطر ..
فمااستطعت الا ان امسك قلمى .. 
لاشاطرك الكتابة 
فشكرا لكلماتك انها دفعتى لمثل ماكتبت..
وانتظرى البقية فى خاطرة قادمة 
وتقبلى منى خالص ودى.. وكل تقديرى

----------

